# Sticky Buns for Breakfast



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bit of a mental debate about whether to post this, but curiosity has won out . . . 

One morning last week, during a stretch of hot weather that had me sleeping in panties and a tank, I woke up to my husband turned toward me masturbating -- eyes on my ass. When I started to speak, he said something along the lines of, "Shhh, don't move" and proceeded to finish while I lay there 50% puzzled and 50% intrigued.

He eventually left evidence of his love for me on my ass. Panties riding up on that side either by nature or by him having moved them, not sure.

Certainly left my mind racing much of the day (which was fun), but I am increasingly looking back unsure as to whether that was a sexy compliment or just a lazy/selfish move on his part.

Others ever wake up to something similar? Thoughts to share?

Ever grateful,
Hailey


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hailey2009 said:


> Bit of a mental debate about whether to post this, but curiosity has won out . . .
> 
> One morning last week, during a stretch of hot weather that had me sleeping in panties and a tank, I woke up to my husband turned toward me masturbating -- eyes on my ass. When I started to speak, he said something along the lines of, "Shhh, don't move" and proceeded to finish while I lay there 50% puzzled and 50% intrigued.
> 
> ...


Totally hot. I'd love to wake up to that. 

As long as my husband was willing to then "lend me a hand."


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

I think the answer would be found in the answer to another question...Do you generally consider him to be a lazy/selfish lover?

I have never done what he did, but with my STBW and I, if I did, it would be a very sexy compliment, and I think she would take it the same way. She would get hers when I was done if she wanted it, and she likely would because I am anything but a lazy/selfish lover.

I'll have to ask her about what her thoughts/reaction would be...now my mind is racing


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I've done this in the past. Why? Because morning sex (that is, sex before getting out of bed) never happens between us.

Could I have asked? Yeah, but the chances of an affirmative answer was between 0% - 0%. So I just take care of business myself.


----------



## LadyBing (Jun 24, 2013)

How is that anything other than a compliment?


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think that sounds hot! I would be so flattered.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I think you should embrace it! If he is satisfying you in other ways, what is hotter than knowing your man is so turned on by you that he gets off in such a way?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

LadyBing said:


> How is that anything other than a compliment?





Laila8 said:


> I think that sounds hot! I would be so flattered.


I was kind of thinking along those same lines too. He could have easily been doing it in the other room to porn, but chose her instead...


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

I was flattered at first (+ a bit confused)!! Trying not to overthink it, just wondering if it was an easy out for him in a way. He's generally not selfish with sex or anything, but there was no offer afterwards. When he was done, he was up and out of bed.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Hailey2009 said:


> I was flattered at first (+ a bit confused)!! Trying not to overthink it, just wondering if it was an easy out for him in a way. He's generally not selfish with sex or anything, but there was no offer afterwards. *When he was done, he was up and out of bed*.


Aye lassie, now there's the rub eh? (or lack there of)


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

That sounds like the sort of thing that would get me excommunicated from the bedroom. I can conjure up the look of abject horror on her face if she woke up while that was happening.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Cletus said:


> That sounds like the sort of thing that would get me excommunicated from the bedroom. I can conjure up the look of abject horror on her face if she woke up while that was happening.


That's why you have to do it real quiet like...and blame the mess on the dog


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Question is, did you want anything more? If so don't be afraid to say so, we aren't mind readers. Maybe "hey don't waste that" 
My wife will have nothing to do with anything sexual in the morning, I'd be in the doghouse with Cletus.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you should wake him up tomorrow rubbing yourself looking at his A$$.

I'd bet he would love it......one good turn deserves another.


and then clear the air......say hey next time wake me the F up!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW wants nothing sexual in the morning either, but she has on occasion taken the initiative and woken me up to do things just because she knows how much I like it


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Wow, that is the perfect way to wake up


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

How is it sexy if it doesn't culminate in interaction?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

AnnieAsh said:


> How is it sexy if it doesn't culminate in interaction?


Sometimes the sexy is just in seeing how much the other person wants you and is turned on by you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Grayson said:


> Sometimes the sexy is just in seeing how much the other person wants you and is turned on by you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I can see that. But if my husband skipped off to the shower and work, I can say I'd be a little miffed. But then again I'm more of a beast than he is so maybe that's it.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> How is it sexy if it doesn't culminate in interaction?


I find my STBW the sexiest creature to ever walk the earth, and one of the sexiest times I see her is when she is asleep with just the sheet barely covering her. Her curves, soft breathing...absolute perfection. Pure art. No interaction needed, just her peacefully resting beautiful body.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I suppose you could take it as a compliment as you were the one providing the visual stimulus for his inspiration. No, not necessarily a moment of shared intimacy...and I would be concerned if that comprises almost ALL of your sexual interactions...but it may very well have been stress-reliever sex on his part or a quick moment of lust. In any case, I would see it as a positive thing that he, even in a selfish tug o' war, still decided to bring it to you...something that a lot of men just do off on their own.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Love it when big Daddy gets horny in the wee hours of the morning. He woke me up at 2 am Monday morning taking my panties off and crawling up between my legs... ;-) He definately knows how to wake a girl up. Its a compliment girl...he could have just as easily gone and looked at porn or something else instead he chose you.....next time though I would offer to give him a hand and let him know you wouldn't mind joining in the fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Nup, gross and selfish. The only time my husband would do something like that would be if he was pissed off with me but still horny.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Hailey2009 said:


> I was flattered at first (+ a bit confused)!! Trying not to overthink it, just wondering if it was an easy out for him in a way. He's generally not selfish with sex or anything, but there was no offer afterwards. When he was done, he was up and out of bed.


Sounds to me like a sincere tribute to what he must consider an absolutely exquisite backside.....

Being a bottom man myself, I can fully understand....

SHHHHH....don't move.......Yah.....:smthumbup:


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

My H always asks first, or if I'm not in the mood I will encourage him to "use me" for his masturbation purposes. I think it's pretty hot! Not sure how I'd feel if he just up and did it though...it's not his style.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

My wife has a great ass, but I've never even thought about masturbating to it in the morning. At the very least, I could wake her up and ask for a HJ with lotion. Sex is few and far between for me, you so take what you can get.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Lyris said:


> Nup, gross and selfish. The only time my husband would do something like that would be if he was pissed off with me but still horny.


Yup, waking up to find some guy's jizz sprayed on my ass crack would be pretty gross. I would also be wondering how much I had to drink the night before.


----------



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I would have loved that.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I gotta ask -

How do you broach this subject with a partner?

We've gotten all kinds of responses from "That sounds awesome" to "that sounds litigation creepy". 

Sure, sure, you probably have a good idea of how game your spouse is in general, but if you don't expressly ask "Mind if I spray some spunk all over your ass in bed some morning?", what happens if you just go for it and the wife calls her divorce attorney? A guy could think he's doing something hot as hell with his wife and find himself living in a cardboard box.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I have to amend my earlier post and say that you ought not ignore your internal feelings about this. You would know best about how this action affects you...and if you feel a knot in your stomach about it, then it seems that you need to confront this...ask him what that was all about. Because still it started as non-consensual sex act...and that could point to issues of avoidance or some pathological behavior. It is easy for a bunch of strangers to label it based on their relationships...yet if it doesn't feel right to you, then confront it...set a boundary.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I gotta ask -
> 
> How do you broach this subject with a partner?
> 
> ...


This is actually a really good point. I know I said earlier that I would have to talk to my STBW about this and what her reaction would be because the idea intrigued me...I'm glad I stopped to think for a second or two before I did, because I remembered her talking about a rather traumatic event with exactly this same same thing happening when she was 13 involving her step father...

With that context, not a chance in hell will I ever do this, nor will I even ask about it. It's quite likely she would not mind at all, and would actually find it pretty hot, but I am not willing to risk it.


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you all so much -- lots of generous and open-minded input. I plan to chat with him in a low-key, "So tell me what was going through your mind when ... " sort of way. Might lead to different twists or open new doors and should let him know that I like to be involved too! 

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## BostonRox (Jul 4, 2013)

Your ass turned him, slip off your panties next time and rub yourself while he is masturbating


----------



## controlledchaos (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd probably get slapped (not in a good way either). 
It's quite a violation in my opinion.

But, I personally would love to do that, if I could get away with it.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

That is so hot. 

If I ever did that with my wifee, she would never want sex again and wear pants to bed.

Always be open minded to new things and this was one of them. It keeps the sex spicy and interesting instead of boring vanilla.

Next time your hubby is asleep, roll over and use a vib on yourself while looking at his penis. If he wakes up, tell him, shhhh, and finish.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have done that to the Mrs at times but I never get a chance to finish. The other thing I love to do is pull the tucked in sheets out from the bottom of the bed and crawl up from underneath while she is sleeping to get a head start on breakfast, It is always a good thing to eat something when you first wake up.


----------



## john 47 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hailey2009 said:


> Might lead to different twists or open new doors and should let him know that I like to be involved too!
> 
> If it's a quick release he wants you should should be involved. If my wife and I are both tired or just want a quickie, we will often lay next to each other while we masturbate. Very intimate and extremely hot!


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay, that is a compliment and different. But a compliment. Ikind of did that with my wife. I woke up in the middle of the night, major, major, horny mood. Rolled over looked at her wearing vickys' secret and just rubbed all over her tight, round, tanned tush. She woke up and said no joke "what are you doing there Mr." In a lovely way. I replied "I think it's obvious. To which she replied "Alrighty then, you can have all you want." Well if that didn't turn me on even more. 45 minutes later we were asleep. She really liked it, A LOT. Not the last time either, I have a good one.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I gotta ask -
> 
> How do you broach this subject with a partner?
> 
> ...


It comes down to how well you know your partner and what your sex life is like. There are people here that know by past experience or lack of a decent sex life that this act would be look at in disgust.

This kind of thing would be all good here, it would turn me on no end to wake and find him doing this as it would for him if he woke and found me doing it. Our bed is a safe place for both of us and there is no fear of a bad reaction.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I would love for hubs to be that open and assertive about anything in our sex life but I would turn blue before it ever happened
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's always an inner struggle, for a woman, to understand the physiological as well as psychological inner workings of the male sex drive. Just as it is for men to understand the same with women.

You can look at this as one of two ways. 

1.) He is a man and visually driven when it comes to things sexual. He found something about your bottom, hips, thighs, or that angled curve from waist to hip very sexually stimulating. 
He chose to act on his own for whatever reason. 
You can be flattered, and happy that your husband chooses to look at you for his sexual fulfillment.
This is something you can be open with him about and the first stepping stone to explore each others sexual feelings and habits. An opportunity to share the most inner part of yourselves with each other, drawing you closer together.

-OR-

2.) You can overthink this episode as something dirty and perverted. You can accuse him of being selfish and narcissistic. You can then be constantly wary of your husbands motives and thoughts when he does touch you. You can then withdraw from him because you have lost your trust in him. 
You can use this episode as the first step in a long line of mistrust, and concern for his sexual intent. 
This can be a wedge issue that puts doubt in your mind about the man you use to think fondly about.

It's your choice.


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Hailey2009 said:


> Thank you all so much -- lots of generous and open-minded input. I plan to chat with him in a low-key, "So tell me what was going through your mind when ... " sort of way. Might lead to different twists or open new doors and should let him know that I like to be involved too!
> 
> Happy 4th everyone!



I do this with my wife a lot. She's not always into morning sex. So I'll massage her shoulders and back and slide my morning erection up and down her crack until I finish.

Sometimes guys just want a little something for themselves. Sounds like your husband is a good unselfish guy. he probably saw you there and just needed, primally, to get off. And you were a good sport and let him.

So I wouldn't ask questioningly. If you bring it up maybe say "That was hot how I woke up with you wanting me. Does that happen often?"


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, he just saw you, got turned on, and didn't feel like the rigmarole of waking you, getting you warmed up, etc. He just wanted to bang it out quick and easy. Once in a while a guy likes that.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

My opinion is he was fantasising about anal. Another long shot guess is he has asked in the past and was denied?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

It's odd imo. I would much rather utilize your vagina than my hand, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

First off let me say I love the thread title. 

My thoughts on this are it depends on your relationship. If your relationship is one where he treats you like a piece of meat and never considers your feelings I could see where this would be offensive. On the other hand assuming you have a somewhat healthy relationship I would think it's flattering. 

He could have chose to masturbate to the image of some unknown woman's ass on a computer but instead chose the ass of the flesh and blood woman he married. There's probably a lot of woman frequenting this forum that would prefer that. 

The other thing that comes to mind for me is he put himself out on a bit of a limb by doing that. You could have turned and ridiculed or berated him. It's always a risk.

In the end I think the best response would be, "OK you had your turn...now it's mine" and proceed to masturbate to orgasm in front of him. Could have turned into a really steamy session...


----------

